# 16vt



## krupske (Mar 10, 2010)

hello,

i found a turbo in my shed and was wondering if it's a good one for a 16vt ?

specs:
- .48 cold side
- .49 hot side
- 3'' downpipe (flange)
- 2,5'' inlet




























the engine it would be going on:










thanks :beer:


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

if Im not mistaken I think that is the turbo from a 1.6 Turbo Diesel and it would be too small for a 16vt. It would run out of juice really soon.


----------



## krupske (Mar 10, 2010)

its from a mercedes.. 

next to a mk3 tdi turbo:.


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

its a little small.. but it would still be good for a budget build


----------



## krupske (Mar 10, 2010)

CanadianCabby said:


> its a little small.. but it would still be good for a budget build


its looks kinda small but it's bigger in real life..., was just wondering what it's capable off with these specs 

thanks


----------



## way2manydubs (Mar 10, 2006)

Its not the "look" that makes it small. Its the housings. That will spool super fast on a 16v and run out of boost way too soon.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

If you want balls to the wall power, then that turbo is not for you. There is a user here named yeayeayea who used a mercedes turbo on his 2L, see what he has to say.


----------



## krupske (Mar 10, 2010)

way2manydubs said:


> Its not the "look" that makes it small. Its the housings. That will spool super fast on a 16v and run out of boost way too soon.





Dave926 said:


> If you want balls to the wall power, then that turbo is not for you. There is a user here named yeayeayea who used a mercedes turbo on his 2L, see what he has to say.


was thinking of around 250hp.. will take a look at ''yeayeayea''

thanks! :beer:


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

krupske said:


> was thinking of around 250hp.. will take a look at ''yeayeayea''
> 
> thanks! :beer:


i am good friends with yeayeayea, his 2L was pretty quick with this turbo, if this is infact the same turbo, however that was also on an 8V, the 16V will probably spool this turbo significantly faster, so i'm not sure how well it will perform. yeayeayea's car was probably somewhere aroung 200whp, he was keeping up with stock MK5's pretty good at the time. here is his build thread from way back when he built it, but you can always contact on him on here and see what he has to say

http://www.urofixx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=38581


----------



## krupske (Mar 10, 2010)

zoidmk5 said:


> i am good friends with yeayeayea, his 2L was pretty quick with this turbo, if this is infact the same turbo, however that was also on an 8V, the 16V will probably spool this turbo significantly faster, so i'm not sure how well it will perform. yeayeayea's car was probably somewhere aroung 200whp, he was keeping up with stock MK5's pretty good at the time. here is his build thread from way back when he built it, but you can always contact on him on here and see what he has to say
> 
> http://www.urofixx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=38581


looked at the write up and didn't see his turbo, so dont know if its the same one..

gonna contact him now. thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Wow, I am surprised to see my name come up in these discussions, I thought that old Vwfixx thread was long dead...... I was 18 when I wrote that, and Im about to hit 24 :what: gettin old....

I dont have much info yet, I will do my research and get back to this thread. Just posting to get it into my watched topics 

I am not an expert, but if a little ko3 can make 200whp on a 1.8t, then a much larger T series turbo should be able to easily do the same. 


whatever you do, don't make a downpipe like we made our first one. holy hell that thing was bad.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

yeayeayea said:


> whatever you do, don't make a downpipe like we made our first one. holy hell that thing was bad.


hahahahaha, needless to say, both you and Richie have greatly improved your welding skills since then


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

yeayeayea said:


> I was 18 when I wrote that, and Im about to hit 24 :what: gettin old....


*DICK!!* :laugh:

this may help OP , it did for me opcorn:http://junkyardturbos.com/index.php


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

pretty off topic and perhaps naive, but my goals are just south of 200whp anyway, being limited by cis-e. seems like it'd be enough to have troubles with traction with our fwds as it is. how do you big hp guys keep traction on the street?! i'd imagine 200whp would already do 0-60 damn near at the limits of fwd with street suspension. my goals would only be low 6's upper 5's.

hell as it is, with sports suspension and wider tires, i can't even keep traction with a 1.5k dump on my fox and just spin in place.


----------



## krupske (Mar 10, 2010)

yeayeayea said:


> I dont have much info yet, I will do my research and get back to this thread. Just posting to get it into my watched topics
> 
> I am not an expert, but if a little ko3 can make 200whp on a 1.8t, then a much larger T series turbo should be able to easily do the same.
> 
> whatever you do, don't make a downpipe like we made our first one. holy hell that thing was bad.


will be waiting to hear from you, and thanks! on the downpipe hint.

i'm also searching for some info on a turbo like mine.. but can't find none :screwy:




Sr. Karmann said:


> this may help OP , it did for me opcorn:http://junkyardturbos.com/index.php


thanks!


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

whoa what all wheel trans is that


----------



## krupske (Mar 10, 2010)

boost_addict said:


> whoa what all wheel trans is that


 020 syncro


----------



## krupske (Mar 10, 2010)

somebody got some news for me?


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

I believe I had the same turbo as yours, except mine was branded as an AiResearch. However I beliebve airesearch is the same as garrett.


----------



## krupske (Mar 10, 2010)

yeayeayea said:


> I believe I had the same turbo as yours, except mine was branded as an AiResearch. However I beliebve airesearch is the same as garrett.


 4months later :facepalm:

but what were the specs on your turbo? and what power did it make on your 8v


something else; does anyone know whether an American aba engine is the same as a european 2E engine?

thanks


----------



## 9aba16vt (Feb 28, 2011)

That turbo is waaaay to small for a 16v.. I had one slightly bigger and it sucked down gas like no woman's business! :what: 
if you have ratios like a gti does.. 1st is pointless, 2nd spins, 3rd you start moving, 4th you are flying, 5th youre at redline already!

Definitely get something bigger..


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

krupske said:


> hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I have discovered that is not the same turbo I ran. Sorry it has taken 4 months to tell you that. this is the turbo I ran









Different wastegate setup, only a 4 bolt DP flange. 

however the specs fo the turbo are similar, if not the same. My car spooled at 2800rpm with a cam, stock cat, and a tt exhaust. I never dynoed it, but it would hang with mk5 gtis no problem and walk vr's. The one time that the first downpipe broke, the car picked up a considerable amount of power, so I believe a test pipe instead of the stock cat would have been a very worthwhile investment for me.


----------



## krupske (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks guys

think i'm gonna try it.. if its bad then i'm just gonna find a bigger one

cheers :beer:


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

yeayeayea said:


> Well I have discovered that is not the same turbo I ran. Sorry it has taken 4 months to tell you that. this is the turbo I ran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same turbo on my aba-t 8v. had some major balance issues that caused it to crap out early but it was a runner for a while. ran 10lb on it and it was amazing for a daily driver. lots of low end but really did run out of boost quick. have a .60/.63 now and i think its alot better but i dont get that rediculous low end boost.


----------

